# Found LOVE on-line?



## CuteyChubb (Jan 19, 2007)

I have wanted to post this for a while but waited until closer to V-day to do it. I love a good romantical story. (Yes, I intended to spell it that way-"Flavor Flav")

I want to hear about anyone who is now in a relationship with someone they met via the wonderful internet. I want details. How you met, how long til you fell in love, blah blah blah. Yep. If your relationship was horrible, tell about that, too. I know of three people here who are currently all head over heels due to the internet. Please do share. Gracias.


----------



## JelleyBean (Jan 19, 2007)

I had just recently seperated from my fiance...and was in NO mood to find love but love came a knockin anyway..I was sitting at home in January of 2005 on vacation haha but doing nothing since it was too cold here in Buffalo to do anything fun...so I spent most of my time chatting in Dim Chat  one day I was talkin to my friend Gypsy and she kept talkin to someone called PL...I asked her who that was and KayWye said it was him...curious I asked what the hell PL was...personal lube hahaha (get it ky jelley) long story. But that is what got us talking.Mike and I talked almost every day during that vacation and then pretty much every day for two months either via the web or phone.... in March he moved here from Canada and on September 3rd 2005 we were married at the brink of Niagara Falls.It was with out a doubt the best day of my life and every day since has been wonderful. Mike and I have been happily married now for a year and a half  every day we grow closer and more in love. He is truly my soul mate. And we never would have met without the computer and Dimensions WE owe our happiness to Conrad for creating such a wonderful site and for our friends in Chat who helped get the ball rolling.
Hugs,
Kristin & Mike :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2007)

I met someone online and we e-dated for a while. We were set up to meet and had made all these plans for when we met and our future together. The guy had even asked me to marry him. One day he suddenly went offline-no e-mail, no explanation, not even a "f*ck you, hope you die. Just silence that was very cruel. He did the one thing I had ever asked him to promise me NOT to do- just disappear. I was tore up over the loss of him for a long time- now I see that he couldn't have felt the way he said he did. I'm glad to have seen what a weak individual he was before we had vested any time together in reality.

I also know someone else that this happened to, as well. It's too easy for them to turn you off if they change their mind. Personally, I couldn't do such a thing to someone because I realize I am talking to a real person on the net- someone with real feelings, whatever those may be. I suspect that is most likely the attraction/draw of "e-love" for some people. If the going gets tough, just reach for the power button......


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 19, 2007)

I did almost everything wrong, and it turned out perfectly. 

I don't remember when I first noticed him. At the time - people could log in and chat with no name (only their IP# showed), and every once in a while, I noticed a particular IP tended to join in when I was there, and comment on things I said. I remember thinking, "hmm, this person is smart", but they would often would fade out when someone tried to ask questions. One day, my friends and I tried to get some information - "are you a female pathetic lurker? Or a male pathetic lurker?", we asked. He answered, and was forever christened m.p.l. (male pathetic lurker - the nick later morphed to "Emple", the phonetic pronunciation) from then on. Over the next couple of weeks I became more and more impressed by him. He was wicked smart, so much so that he actually made me feel even a little stupid - something that really got me interested. He wrote _so _well - and communicated better than anyone I had seen in chat. I grew to expect him to be there when I logged into chat - and he usually was. We began cautiously emailing... you see, it was complicated. He was married, but said that it was ending. I had NO intention of being anything but friends - but... eventually I developed feelings for him. This was bad, and scary. And against everything I said I would ever do. He was married! We can only be friends, I told myself. We spent over two months emailing and chatting, and eventually moving to phonecalls, and formed a very close relationship... without meeting. Yet another thing I did backwards. 

We finally met in the summer of 1998, and spent a few days getting to know eachother. It was clear that this was becoming something very serious, but I was more than hesitant to do yet another thing backwards. He lived 18 hours away and was married, what in the world was I thinking getting involved with someone like that? Despite what every ounce of common sense and experiece taught me, this guy was different. I believed him, and I beleived _IN _him. A few weeks later, he moved several hundred miles to NY, got his own place, ended his marriage, and started a new career here - everything he said he was going to do. We lived separately for about 2 years before finally moving in together. He is the most honorable, honest, loving man I have ever known, and he has given me a life I didn't know I could ever have. I've never had a moment's hesitation that, despite doing almost all the wrong things, this is exactly where I - and we - should be. Together. 

Next year, we'll have been together for ten years, and married for three. I wouldn't recommend my method to anyone else, but I wouldn't change one thing that I did - because it brought me to where I am today.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I've told this story a few times on here before, so I'll just do the highlights.

It was a February 16th that two people were coincidentally playing online when they should have been working. He was in a chat room on AOL, but not paying any attention...she was in the same chat room, passing time waiting for the appliance repairman. She noticed his screen name indicted that he was from the neighboring state and asked him what part of the state he was from. That was the start of 4+ hours of chatting that day.

A little less than 3 months later, May 4th, they met in a town somewhere between them. The waitress said it seemed like they'd known each other all their life...and it would be a shame if they did not end up together.

Three months after that, August 8th, after the lady and her daughter had spent a weeks vacation with him, just before she left for home, he asked her to marry him. She said yes (thus was the beginning of one of the all time great "What was she thinking?" riddles). 

A month or so later, she calls him at work and asks if he minded getting married on his birthday.

December 21st, 2006 was their 10th anniversary.


----------



## Tina (Jan 19, 2007)

My sweetie, Biggie/Eric and I first met here on the old Weight Board. He had seen some pictures of mine (the old Red Dress ones, I guess) and had written to compliment me. I had noticed his posts here and there, but had recently been on my way to divorce from a 16 year-long marriage and relationship with my ex. I really was not wanting anything new.

Over time, we would email every so often, and he told me he had written, directed, acted in and edited a film and he sent it to me. It was cheesy fun and we wrote a bit about it. Still, it was some years -- probably 4 or 5 -- before I made what I thought was an innocent remark about kind of having a crush on him, on the old Man Board. I won't go into the specifics, but afterwards he emailed me, "You really have a crush on me?" and slowly things took off. We started to email more steadily, which, after a number of months turned into phone calls, which months later turned into our first meeting.

We first met in September of 2004 and hit it off. As Eric says, "we clicked, and kept on clicking.





From there, we moved to talking by phone every evening (thank goodness for a phone plan, by both our phone companies, that allows phone calls betwen our countries -- unlimited times and calls -- for a low monthly price!), and he came back to visit a few months later.

Since then, I visited Montreal once for about three weeks, and Eric has visited me approximately every 2-3 months or so. He usually visits for the xmas/new year holidays for a few weeks, and he just left to go back home the 13th of this month. *sniff*




We celebrated our 2nd anniversary last September, and this May, Eric and I will be married. He formally proposed to me before he left, and put this ring on my finger (sorry for the crappy pic quality -- it's harder than I realized to photograph diamonds).







Three months after we marry here in CA, I will be moving to Montreal, Canada, and Eric and I can start our new life together, living in the same house (finally!!).

So, yet another Dimensions relationship success story!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 19, 2007)

My husband and I met on [email protected] I had an ad on there that I had basically forgotten about and one day out of the blue, I received an e-mail from him. It was very basic, telling me his age, etc.....and I just thought of him as another guy that happened to answer my ad. We sent e-mails back and forth for a couple of weeks, he was from CT and I lived in MA. He was very computer challenged and had no pictures at all and in the 2 weeks we talked I sent him quite a few so he had a definite advantage over me. We agreed to meet at a bbw dance in CT as I was coming down anyway. He got to the hotel and called me from downstairs and I remember saying to my friend "if he looks half as good as he sounds, I'm in love". He knocked on the door and I answered it, he had a big smile on his face and handed me a red rose. I have never in my life believed in love at first sight but I knew at that moment, I had met the "one". We never stopped talking that night, it was an instant connection. We had our first date a couple weeks later in Mystic CT and have been together ever since. He drove to MA nearly every weekend except for when I came down to CT. We got married in Mystic 4 years later and will be married 2 years on April 23. I never thought I'd find a husband, in fact, I had just stopped officially looking and then it happened. He is the best man ever, he treats me so good, has never made me cry, I feel very lucky to have found him....


----------



## Accept (Jan 19, 2007)

I began talking to Kerry on the internet while I was in college in the southern part of the state, and she was in college in the middle-west part of the state. But we had actually grown up in the northwestern part of the state, same city, same area -- in fact, our family's homes were less than 6 blocks apart. We had gone to the same grade school, same middle school, and same high school, and even had a lot of the same friends. But I only remembered seeing her around a couple times in high school, including one time when she was, to me, a "mystery hottie."

I actually told her about that during our first week of talking online (after she sent me a photograph), and she didn't believe that I actually remembered ogling at her in high school.  

After a week of chatting, she drove down to my college to visit, and we completely hit it off. After a makeout session with The Matrix Reloaded in the background, she asked, "So does this mean I'm taken?" I responded with a smile, and an emphatic and 'obviously'-sounding, "... yeah :smitten: " That was October 25, 2003.

After that we cultivated our somewhat-long-distance relationship with nightly chats/calls and the occasional weekend visit. After I graduated from college I moved to Kerry's town and got a job, and we eventually moved in together with a couple housemates that were mutual friends.

Exactly two years after we first started our relationship, I asked her to marry me, and she said

No.

But she was just kidding. We're now living together, just us two, and we're getting married this summer!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 19, 2007)

I was at a point in my life where I realized I was in a rut, and one of the things I needed to address was my resistance to having a relationship. Gee, perhaps there was a reason I was, er, chaste, had so many long distance relationships, or why I had such a big Bevy O' Gay Men Friends (TM). When the light bulb moment came, I started posting profiles, expecting nothing, but committing to be true to the process and myself.

It was actually a big boost to my self confidence when I got so many replies. I wrote back and forth with a lot of guys, met over 100, dated 20 or so, and was more serious with 6 of those. I was completely open about this process with all of them. I was learning about my own needs, and realizing the list of things that I had thought would be important was changing. I began to narrow down the list of LTR candidates, when I found out the hard way that one of them was a very scary person.

I contacted all the guys and confessed I wasn't sure how I wanted to continue. Only one guy I had not met yet (by sheer happenstance), but we had emailed and spoken on the phone a lot. We decided to go ahead and meet. My head was in a weird place and admittedly did it all wrong. I set up a check-in system with a friend, and he came over. We had Chinese and talked. It was so strange- he was so far from my own idea of who I would end up with, and yet I felt so at ease with him. Now I know it's because we have so many parallels. The Chinese was a mistake, I got violently ill. Yes, on our first date. I thought, "Well, that's that." He was wringing out cool washcloths for my face, cleaned up, and... called again when he got home. And the next day. I found out that I could actually fall asleep next to him (I'm a raging isomniac). I believe it's because I feel safe with him. Something in me recognized this from the very start. He accidently used the "L" word 2 weeks later, on the phone as I packed for a trip to see my family. He said later he hadn't been guarding against it because it was so unexpected, but once he said it, he knew it was true. I was head over heels too.

He was ready to take himself out of the mix, though, if I didn't make up my mind to be exclusive- he had broken off a relationship in favor of pursuing me during our initial correspondence. I realized I had already made that decision, though, as I had not seen anyone else since my first date with him. I We were already talking about spending our lives together, but I know my family was really concerned about how fast things were moving. So, though we both "knew" our future was together, and discussed it openly, we didn't become formally engaged for another 7 1/2 months. We were married 11 months after that, and have now been married for over 2 years.

It's a learning curve, but we're doing well. We don't fight about the same thing twice- if it comes up, we deal with it. We play our silly goofy games with each other with great abandon, have a great physical relationship, many furry kids and plans for little pink fat ones, and... oh yeah, I can still fall asleep next to him.

Now I just need some NYC-based girlfriends. Mine have relocated, and hubby just can't do the girlfriend thing. How will I find some buddies? I got this here 'puter thangmo, might as well use it! 

View attachment crop.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jan 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> One day he suddenly went offline-no e-mail, no explanation, not even a "f*ck you, hope you die. Just silence that was very cruel. He did the one thing I had ever asked him to promise me NOT to do- just disappear.
> ...
> I also know someone else that this happened to, as well. *It's too easy for them to turn you off if they change their mind. Personally, I couldn't do such a thing to someone because I realize I am talking to a real person on the net- someone with real feelings, whatever those may be.* I suspect that is most likely the attraction/draw of "e-love" for some people. If the going gets tough, just reach for the power button......



_exactly_. 
been there, girl. 
some people are just so self-involved that it's completely possible for them to forget that there's an actual human being with feelings on the other end of the modem. i don't fucking understand it, but oh well. live and learn, i guess.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 19, 2007)

I guess, technically, me and my sweetie met online (Myspace). But i dont think it really counts, since we went to the same college and he had been checkin me out for two weeks prior to us meeting.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice stories everyone... honestly, gives the rest of us hope!!  

I've met and been in love with one man from online - many years ago. I've since felt love for a couple of others, but not "in love"... we didn't get that far, and since I believe life can lead us where we need to be, it's for the best.  

Hopefully I'll have one to add here eventually.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 19, 2007)

I told AnnMarie this story this summer and by gum if I'm still not in a nice relationship with 'jc'... I had imageGoogled "ssbbw" a coupla months after my wife died and there was a pic of a Gothic/operatic-looking glamourpuss who was a bit like Mrs S had looked like when we were young. So I traced that image to an online dating service. Turns out the girl is 28 and lives with her folks in Miami... but ya see I had to register there to find that out! A month later I get an e-mail from a tall blueeyed charmingly geeky cyberlibrarian currently working 4hrs away in another state... but we've seen each other almost every weekend since then... oops she just pulled up in the driveway- gotta go!


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm really enjoying reading the stories and looking at the pictures.  Thanks for the feel-good thread, Cutey. Rep!!


----------



## fatkid420 (Jan 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I met someone online and we e-dated for a while. We were set up to meet and had made all these plans for when we met and our future together. The guy had even asked me to marry him. One day he suddenly went offline-no e-mail, no explanation, not even a "f*ck you, hope you die. Just silence that was very cruel. He did the one thing I had ever asked him to promise me NOT to do- just disappear. I was tore up over the loss of him for a long time- now I see that he couldn't have felt the way he said he did. I'm glad to have seen what a weak individual he was before we had vested any time together in reality.
> 
> I also know someone else that this happened to, as well. It's too easy for them to turn you off if they change their mind. Personally, I couldn't do such a thing to someone because I realize I am talking to a real person on the net- someone with real feelings, whatever those may be. I suspect that is most likely the attraction/draw of "e-love" for some people. If the going gets tough, just reach for the power button......



Amen to that shit, people on line are fake period. Its what makes the interweb so great! I can claim to have a PHD and as far as you know I do. Its only once we start to research things that truths are found. I offer this one bit of advice to anyone who trys to date on the net. 

Always be honest! If you plan to start a relationship with someone you can't build it on lies. 

I had fallen in love with someone on the net at one point or another in my life. I only came to realize she was so dishonest with me about things that really didn't matter that I fell out of love with her. Honesty is the biggst turn on for me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 20, 2007)

Gottfried and I met in Dimensions chat in February of 2005 and chatted here and there for a couple of months. I was pretty fed up with the men I'd met to date in Dim chat, so many seemed to have problems being truthful and dating one woman at a time. In April 05 we were both planning on going to a bbw party in Chicago and planned on meeting in person then. I got nervous and backed out. The next week I realized how very badly I wished we had met and we began talking on the phone. Once we talked on the phone and realized how well we clicked, we talked every night and he booked an airline ticket to St. Louis (he lives in Cleveland). I learned from a friend in Chicago this past summer when we met there for another bbw party, that Gottfried over the weekend we were supposed to meet in 2005, spent the whole weekend looking over his shoulder for me and talking about me to her.. he had hoped I'd change my mind and show up. That just made me melt. We've continued a long distance relationship all this time.. became engaged in August 2006 and just this past weekend, got married in Cleveland. We're still apart, but will hopefully be living together soon.

I have truly experienced the good, the bad and the ugly of internet dating and had built up quite a huge wall until I met Gottfried. I adore him. There is nothing I love more than spending half the day lounging around in bed making out, cuddling and talking with him. My "I know this is the man for me" moment came when we drove to Memphis together last year and for a good hour we said nothing, but held and caressed eachother's hands. Well, I wanted to move in with him after our first weekend together, but those moments in the dark of the car and the comfort I felt in our connection sealed the deal.

Here's a link to a thread with some of our wedding pics: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17505.


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, me and my Tommy Lee! :wubu: 
January, 2002 I was browsing through some local BBW specific Yahoo Groups, and posted a thread, looking for some fun. I was recently seperated from my ex-husband. I had been with him for 10 1/2 years, and had never waivered from my vows to be a faithful, dutiful wife, while he either banged or tried to bang every woman he had contact with. It was time for me to get mine. lol
I'd seen Tommy's profile as I was browsing the members section of the group...and was interested, but a little timid about writing him. His profile did mention bbw photography and bbw talent and all that...so I was stand-offish.
About a week after I'd posted I recieved an email from him, stating how from the cropped picture I had in my profile, he just knew how stunning my eyes would be if captured in the right lighting. He hooked me. I wrote back immediately, excited as hell. We exchanged phone numbers and he drove an hour to pick me up. He asked me where I wanted to go, and instead of suggesting a restaurant, I just wanted to go back to his place.
On the ride there...I completely lost all inhibitions. I was giving him the sweet eyes and the shy but knowing smiles, and I of course had my hand glued to his upper thigh for at least part of the drive to his apartment.
I could tell he was a little nervous. I don't think he was used to a woman eyeing him up like a piece of meat. I really should behave when someone is trying to drive, but I can't help myself. I'm a natural Jezebelle. lol
I think my being so forward relaxed him, and he actually reached over and put a hand on my belly while he was telling me about his theory, that the belly is to a man who really appreciates a bbw, the equivilant of a third breast. He was telling me about the different size/shape combinations of a bbw and how they all have their own appeal. He's a pear lover himself, but has an appreciation for all sizes and shapes visually. He commented on my upper-arms, and my thighs..and he didn't forget to mention I had an astoundingly gorgeous ass. lol I'm sure he worded all those things much more elloquently than I have.
He's a smooth talker. lol
Anyway, we finally arrived at his place and as he led me in the door, he hardly set down the keys before I was all over him, and after a night of some of the BEST loving I've ever, ever experienced in my whole life....he took my very first pictures. He is also my very first FA. I had no idea there were men out there that could be so aroused by my whole body. I'd been with quite a few men. I'm not ashamed to admit I'd had my share of closet FA's, and guys that would of course, screw a fat chick, but never be seen with one. I was pretty well jaded there already. I didn't really care at that point in my life though. I just wanted fun, and some damn good fun was what I had.
As far as the pictures taken that first time. I was shy at first. He only got me to lift my shirt the first time..and lower my pants just a little so he could capture the full shape of my belly.
By the next visit, I was going all the way nude, and even did my first adult film. In those first pictures, Candy Godiva was born.
I saw him several times more over the course of 3 months. Then I moved in with him, and we've been together ever since.
Here's part of the back story. When I met Tommy I was at a crossroads. I had been caught in that aweful marriage for so long. I'd gotten married when I was 18 to an ex-convict who threatened my life on a daily basis. It was one of those situations you read about in the papers, where the wife is to afraid to leave, so she just takes it, biding her time helplessly...well, thankfully for me, his parents protected me from him, and helped me get situated away from him. He was still comming around and I was having a major nervous breakdown. I was literally at the end of my rope.
For me at that point, I saw death on one side...I'd felt dead for years anyway. On the next side was the mental hospital...I'd been there before, and I was slipping over the edge in a bad way. Third side, prison...I knew somehow it was going to have to be either me or him, (the ex). I had been put on anti-psychotics, anti-deppressants, anti-anxiety meds, and was suffering post traumatic stress syndrome. I was living in a war zone.
So I had this to choose from... Death, State Psych Hospital, Prison, or a whole new life with Tommy. Guess what I chose?
Tommy's been the only man on this whole planet that I could ever truely depend on. At least since my good ole Grandaddy passed over. Tommy's goals in life have become mine. He saved me from deaths door, brought me back to life, and here I am now.
In the first few months I wrote this for him and it's as true today as it was then.

"Till There Was You"

Whenever I close my eyes, I feel you with me.
You surround me with your love, filling me with desire.
I burn for your embrace, your kisses, and your smile.
You complete me...
My life was a question,
You were the answer.
You've given me reason to believe,
I have something left to live for.
Otherwise, 
I am only vapor trapped in an illusion.
My world is fluid, 
And I was drowning in a sea of discontent.
I'd not made sense of my life till now...
Till you, 
My beloved.
You've rescued me from the horror of my own self,
And I will not rest,
Till I can die quietly in your arms,
Loved by you.
___________________________________________________

I'm sorry to be so long-typed and for turning this into a poetry reading, lol, but Tommy is definately a subject I'm passionate about. Before I go though, here is one more... 

"My Sunshine"

He is the sun,
Lighting the face of the moon,
Without him,
There is only darkness.
Her smile,
Lighting up the night,
Is only there,
Because he is in her world.
You are the sun to me.
My world is brighter now,
Because you are with me.
Before you,
All was darkness.
Then the love of your face,
Filled me up and I was whole again.
I love you, 
As the moon loves the sun. 
I shine only in your presence.
Without you,
Shadows cover me,
And the stars weep.
You are the light of my life,
And I wait in darkness,
Till I see you again.
___________________________________________________

Love and CandyKisses to all!!!! :kiss2: :kiss2: 

Hehe...I don't have alot of pics of us together that aren't really naughty, so I found this one we did with some props that a friend gave us to play with.
It's actually one of my favorites..we kind of look like Mickey and Malory from Natural Born Killers. lol
Candy and Tommy Lee 4-Ever!!!


----------



## Ivy (Jan 20, 2007)

I've met almost all of the people I have had relationships with on-line. My first girlfriend and I met on LiveJournal.com in high school. We were together for a year and a half, but broke up frequently. She's one of my best friends, now and has been there for me emotionally through countless bad boyfriends and hard times. Definately one of my best friends.

My current boyfriend and I met on BBWdatefinder.com. I wasn't on there looking for a boyfriend (or even a one night stand, lol!). My friend Lynzee wanted to show me pictures of her ex, so I signed up, upladed my picture, looked at her ex, and then logged off. A week later when I checked my email, I had a TON of smiles and emails from the site and was annoyed because I didn't need that crap clogging my inbox. I went on to delete it all, but read a few of the messages. My boyfriend emailed me to say hi and gave me his screen name. I IMed him, we talked, and a week later we met. We clicked instantly. We had a lunch date, and then he went to work. We had so much fun that we went on another date after he got off work. He took me home, and a few days later he came over for dinner and cuddles (Seriously, just cuddles! I don't put out easy at all.) and he ended up spending the night. Annnnd he never left. He even spent 3 days in a shitty hospital room with me, never once leaving after knowing me for less than a week when I got really sick over spring break. That's what sealed the deal, I knew I could count on him and trust him. A big thing for me, because I've never had a male figure in my life that was dependable. 10 months later, we're still living together and have yet to have a single fight.

Oh, and 5 of my best female friends? All from the internet, one of them from Dims!

I've had 2 boyfriends I met here on Dims, one of them broke my heart oh so bad, but I got over it. We're friends now, which is awesome. The other guy has since dropped off of the face of the earth.. cus I kinda broke his heart. I've had quite a few (and by quite a few I mean close to 100) guys I've met off MySpace, Dims, Craigslist, LiveJournal, etc that I've casually dated.. Unfortunately, most of them were crazy or douchebags.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 20, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I want to hear about anyone who is now in a relationship with someone they met via the wonderful internet. I want details. How you met, how long til you fell in love, blah blah blah. Yep. If your relationship was horrible, tell about that, too. I know of three people here who are currently all head over heels due to the internet. Please do share. Gracias.



I have been thinking about this question. I am curious about answers! Always am. All agog. Very interesting to read stories. So heartwarming.

I have had a lot? some-many? dates from the internet, reglar old one-date datey-dates, lunch dates, nice-to-meet-you dates. Some went-slightly-farther-than-that confusing situations that I don't know what to call. One sweet long-distance dude who wasn't right as a bf but has since become a real friend (very short version). 

Unfortunately there have also been a couple experiences that have made me have to fight against being bitter, both dudes I met in Dim chat. The disappearers (hallo GF & EC). Horrible heart-breaking longdistance boys who vanished into thin air cold. They're not right to talk about in this thread, but they're there. Not sure what to say about them. Nothing is ever entirely a one-way street, but this horrible proclivity for Vanishing is so mean. I'd say that some people--men, I feel the urge to generalize from my experience--and I hate that kind of generalization--don't seem to think the people they're talkin to are real. Or something. A lot of people who *aren't really available* try people out via the net and then get squirrely.

I think about all this a lot. Still struggle--in some fashion--with the charms and allures of the written word online! {insert small essay here} I am single, so it's always part of the dating mix to some degree.

But without any more still confused confusion, I would like to really answer Cutey's question.

Think it's important to say that: I do have some great relationships from the web--some really important FRIENDSHIPS. These are people I love and am thankful for every day. And have been really important in my life. I have two really good friends I met in Dimensions, one I've met in person only once but talk to a lot, another for whom I was best Whatever at her wedding. I met one very good friend on the old Fat!So? webboards, someone who's become a crucially important dear friend to me *and* colleague, whom I ended up collaborating with on a zine and written anthologies. Not to mention other good friends, such as a woman from the UK I met online who's visited me here and me her there. And the old BF who really is a friend at this point. And others.

These friendships matter, are part of my everyday life, have been tested and proven and leaned on and appreciated and aren't taken for granted. So I thought I'd mention them in the spirit of appreciating the good things, part of what keeps you moving toward the good stuff, the general Valentine's Day love.


----------



## James (Jan 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> My sweetie, Biggie/Eric and I first met here on the old Weight Board. He had seen some pictures of mine (the old Red Dress ones, I guess) and had written to compliment me. I had noticed his posts here and there, but had recently been on my way to divorce from a 16 year-long marriage and relationship with my ex. I really was not wanting anything new.
> 
> Over time, we would email every so often, and he told me he had written, directed, acted in and edited a film and he sent it to me. It was cheesy fun and we wrote a bit about it. Still, it was some years -- probably 4 or 5 -- before I made what I thought was an innocent remark about kind of having a crush on him, on the old Man Board. I won't go into the specifics, but afterwards he emailed me, "You really have a crush on me?" and slowly things took off. We started to email more steadily, which, after a number of months turned into phone calls, which months later turned into our first meeting.
> 
> ...



Tina, thats a super-amazing story  I'm so pleased for you both!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 20, 2007)

Ivy said:


> BBWdatefinder.com.



ok two things:

1. aww. that is such a cute story. 

2. i had never heard of that site before, so after i read your post i went and checked it out (for research purposes only!). i did a search for fellas in washington, and who showed up on the first page? my best friend's current boyfriend. 
weeeeeird.
and it's a recent picture of him too, so i know it's not some old profile he forgot to delete. 
super sketchy!
just thought i'd share that.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 20, 2007)

Really nice stories, everyone! :wubu: And kinda inspiring even. (Except for the disappearing guys, Elle's sketchy one and Candy's ex-husband.) 

Candy, I like Tommy's theory about how a BBW's belly is like a third breast to an FA. Tell 'im I said he's a crackpot!  

I've hardly dated anyway, I just tend to get into intense relationships separated by LONG (like four years) dry periods. But my only experience so far meeting someone from the internet, even though not intended to be romantic in the first place, was such a horrifying night vs. day (how she seemed over the net compared to real life) weeklong psycho disaster  that seemed like she'd planned it that way - that I've been terrified to meet ANYONE since. To be fair, I was already developing social phobias before I went there. I'll get over it.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 20, 2007)

elle camino said:


> 2. i had never heard of that site before, so after i read your post i went and checked it out (for research purposes only!). i did a search for fellas in washington, and who showed up on the first page? my best friend's current boyfriend.
> weeeeeird.
> and it's a recent picture of him too, so i know it's not some old profile he forgot to delete.
> super sketchy!
> just thought i'd share that.



This happens a LOT. A woman I work with, last week found her current live-in boyfriend's up-to-date profile on a dating site. (She was using his computer and saw the site saved as a favorite or something.)


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 20, 2007)

I met my boyfriend online over 8 years ago. I was a senior in high school, and it was New Years Eve 1998 - and all of my friends decided to bail on me and do other things. I was pissed, cause I was stuck at home with my mom and her husband. So I just kind of spent the night on AOL - just in regular Michigan chat rooms. I started chatting with some guy, and he was older than me - and I usually wouldn't chat with other guys. He was from my city, and we just chatted all night. I kind of lied and said I was 18 (which wasn't too much of a stretch, I was going to be 18 in 6 months ) and he was 27. We had talked about meeting the next day - at the mall. I had to work, so I was going to go after I finished working. But we got a huge storm that day, and I was sent home from work - our store closed because of the weather. And of course, since I was only 17, my mom wouldn't let me leave the house to go 'shopping' because of the weather. He showed up, and thought I had stood him up. I ended up sending him an email explaining what happened. Which was still weird for me, because again, I normally wouldn't even chat for an extended period to someone older than me. 

So, we set it up to meet the following weekend, at the mall. I took my friend with me, and made her go scope him out first - I had started to worry that maybe he was really a 50 year old man, lol. So, she checked him out, came back and told me he looked normal, a little 'stalkerish' because he had a mustache. So, I decided to go meet him, and we just walked around the mall, for an hour or so, just talking, and then ended up seeing a movie - lol the only one playing at that time was Mighty Joe Young. So we saw that.  We just seemed to fit together. 

So, its now 8 years later, and we're still together. The age difference has never really been an issue, I'm 25 now, and he's 35.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> This happens a LOT. A woman I work with, last week found her current live-in boyfriend's up-to-date profile on a dating site. (She was using his computer and saw the site saved as a favorite or something.)



Lol- I broke up with my bf and put myself up on a bbw dating site. My bf came back apologizing and later came across an email from one of the guys off that site being very complimentary about my pics. He didn't take it well...
I pointed out how we were broken up and I never let the grass grow under my feet


----------



## moonvine (Jan 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> This happens a LOT. A woman I work with, last week found her current live-in boyfriend's up-to-date profile on a dating site. (She was using his computer and saw the site saved as a favorite or something.)



There are good points to having given up the search. Never having anything like this happen to me is so one of them.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 20, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> So, its now 8 years later, and we're still together. The age difference has never really been an issue, I'm 25 now, and he's 35.



I don't think I've ever dated anyone that old in my life and I'm 40.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 20, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> If your relationship was horrible, tell about that, too. I know of three people here who are currently all head over heels due to the internet. Please do share. Gracias.



Okie doke. I'm very pleased for the people in this thread who found love online, but I found bad stuff online.

My last relationship was in um...1998? I think..because I moved here in the end of 98...anyway it was a while ago.

I was unemployed for one of the first times since I was 15 and hanging out in Internet chat rooms a lot. I used to hang out in a chat room on IRC Dalnet. I met a guy from New Mexico and fell for him hard. Since I was in a vulnerable state emotionally and financially it wasnt terribly difficult for him to convince me to move from OKC to New Mexico and live with him. Personally even if I were still dating I would never again cohabitate with someone to whom I was not married. He turned out to be a serial user and abuser, who preyed on fat women specifically. I ended up in the battered womens shelter twice in New Mexico. He was already working his next victim by then, who was a high school student at the time. I think he was 31 then. He had her parents totally snowed too, it was quite disturbing to see. He lives off of women and has run out of prey in his small town in New Mexico and the surrounding areas, so he relies on the Internet now, and can easily juggle as many as 3 or 4 fat women, while keeping a thin woman on the side to satisfy his actual sexual desires. I talked to several women after this who had the sense to turn him down. If one woman turns him down, no biggie, he goes on to the next, and there are a lot of fat women out there looking for love online, I see no reason to think he will run out of prey any time soon. He has fathered many children by different women and used to control his mother by threatening not to allow her to see her grandchildren if she crosses him. He was quite upset with her for loaning me a heater in the winter when he had thrown me out of the house for the second time.

So if any of your head over heels friends are talking to someone in Clovis, NM, they need to speak to me.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 20, 2007)

moonvine said:


> There are good points to having given up the search. Never having anything like this happen to me is so one of them.




is that you've given yourself a 100% chance of never posting one of these happy ending stories that all these other people have. 

I never did online dating until I went out with a man or two from this board, so I got burned/lied to/heartbroken/ and just plain hurt by plenty of men in real life. Men I knew, men my friends knew [in one case it was ever so lucky my friend knew the man because he was able to tell me, 'hey, you know how that guy told you he was single? well guess what....'], etc. 

But why give up when Mr. Right could be just around the corner?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2007)

^^^I have to agree with LoveBHMS even though my story was a burn one. I have met PLENTY of assholes in reality, so it makes total sense that there are a lot of them online, too.
You just have to use caution and still make your decision about trying again.... just like you do in reality.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 20, 2007)

moonvine said:


> I don't think I've ever dated anyone that old in my life and I'm 40.



 lol 

I am sorry to hear about your bad experience though.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> But why give up when Mr. Right could be just around the corner?




Well, for one thing I don't believe in Mr. Right. I believe there are a varying number of potentially acceptable partners depending on one's level of desirability. Miss America has lots. I, apparently, have none. Most people are somewhere in between. Less romantic, but more realistic IMHO. 

If I can't find one potentially acceptable partner in 10 years of looking, there's no reason to continue IMHO. I'm too old to start a family, so there really isn't any reason to continue. There are a lot more productive things I can spend those hours on. And I LOVE living by myself. I mean, I really, really, really love it. The best part of my day is when I come home and there's no one there.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 20, 2007)

I guess all that looking was a perfectly good waste of ten years of your life, since you prefer being alone anyway.

Saying you have "no potential partners" is just plain b.s. Sorry, but there is no other way to put it. Do you have fewer than Miss America? Maybe, but she'd probably not catch the eye of any FA's or men that like older women or men that think "beauty queens" are dull.

When I say "Mr. Right" I mean "Mr. Right" for you, because how else could anyone measure who was right and who wasn't?

At any rate, I'm not going to hijack this thread because I'd rather read cute and fun stories like Ivy's.


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 20, 2007)

I can't say that I ever found True Love online though I'd been trying for years. I have made some great friends online that became real life friends but after more than 10 years of visiting chat rooms, Dimensions etc True Love has stayed most elusive to me. Like some of the other posters I have had many women act very interested in me and have spent in some cases several months thinking I'm getting to know someone that might be very special only to have them vanish without a trace online with no explanation whatsoever or after weeks or months of being told they are also very interested all of a sudden admit they are really married with 3 kids or they just decided to get back with an old bf they never mentioned etc. I had one real life first (and last) meeting that was truly a nightmare and another that stalked me real life, attacked my friends online and sent me a dead kitten through the mail. I try not to take anyone to seriously online anymore but sometimes I catch myself thinking well maybe this person or that is for real so I have been giving serious thought to giving up online chat etc. A couple of years ago I met a nice lady in Dim chat and she moved in with me for a while but we ended up being great friends more than anything else (not complaining about that). I met my previous real life girlfriend though Dimensions printed magazine and we broke up in '97. Never in a million years would have I thought I'd still be alone 10 years later so guess its just not in the cards for me...

Dave


----------



## Donna (Jan 20, 2007)

moonvine said:


> Well, for one thing I don't believe in Mr. Right. I believe there are a varying number of potentially acceptable partners depending on one's level of desirability. Miss America has lots. I, apparently, have none. Most people are somewhere in between. Less romantic, but more realistic IMHO.
> 
> If I can't find one potentially acceptable partner in 10 years of looking, there's no reason to continue IMHO. I'm too old to start a family, so there really isn't any reason to continue. There are a lot more productive things I can spend those hours on. And I LOVE living by myself. I mean, I really, really, really love it. The best part of my day is when I come home and there's no one there.



Then I have to ask, if you love being alone and find it preferable to being with someone, why do you CONSTANTLY complain about not having a man in your life and bemoan the fact that you don't have the same chances as other women?

Yes, online dating can be a real downer. I did it when I was single (first when I was legally separated in 2003 and again after my divorce in 2004.) While I didn't find Prince Charming online, I think the success stories in this thread prove that it can and does work. There are cautions, yes. I think those have been covered. There are negatives to finding love online (I think Elle touched on one of them in her post.) There are also negatives to finding love "out there in the real world" too. I happened to meet my second husband at a party, but I very easily could have met him online. The friends who were hosting the party that I met Chuck at were friends I met online here in the chatroom. I guess I met Chuck indirectly through the Internet. 

Frankly, I find it very depressing to read such comments in what I am sure was intended on being a light hearted and positive thread. My apologies to the OP and others for veering off the track of your thread for a bit. Internet dating success, as with a lot of life's successes, has a lot to do with having a POSITIVE OUTLOOK. You've made your decision to no longer look, then sit back and let others do their looking and quit trying to bring them down.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 20, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Then I have to ask, if you love being alone and find it preferable to being with someone, why do you CONSTANTLY complain about not having a man in your life and bemoan the fact that you don't have the same chances as other women?



I'm not complaining, I'm stating the facts as I see them. It is unfortunate that you perceive me to be complaining. I do love to be alone, specifically to live alone, and always have. It is the greatest luxury in my life. I used to say I'd only marry someone who was willing to live next door. My friends call it the "duplex theory." Most of them think it is crazy, but a few think it is a mighty fine idea. 




> Frankly, I find it very depressing to read such comments in what I am sure was intended on being a light hearted and positive thread. My apologies to the OP and others for veering off the track of your thread for a bit. Internet dating success, as with a lot of life's successes, has a lot to do with having a POSITIVE OUTLOOK. You've made your decision to no longer look, then sit back and let others do their looking and quit trying to bring them down.




This was the OP's request that I was responding to. 



> If your relationship was horrible, tell about that, too.



I'm not sure why you are jumping on me for answering her, but I'll continue to post here as I see fit, unless Conrad or a moderator asks me to stop of course. If my posts depress you and bring you down so much, I believe there is an ignore poster function here. I would sincerely hope that most people don't give posters on an Internet message board that much power. I'm going to continue on my "realistically optimistic" little way.

Had she said "I only want to hear about sunshine and roses" I would not have interjected into the thread. And had she not actually wanted to hear about the horrible relationships, I would hope she wouldn't have asked.

I kinda believe in not asking stuff unless you want to hear the answers, but WTF do I know?

Do you plan to now jump on ATrueFA, or does he get a pass?


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

James said:


> Tina, thats a super-amazing story  I'm so pleased for you both!



Thanks so much, James! It amazes me how many people hook up here, whether it's through chat, or the boards.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 21, 2007)

I knew there would be many good stories. I've got a couple of my own but I'll have to wait til later (after I finish cooking dinner) to post them.

I love love. :wubu:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, BTW...........I did start this thread to hear about the warm and snugglies but the reality is not all the stories will be great. Anyway, toodles til later dears.


----------



## ripley (Jan 21, 2007)

I've had three online relationships...none worked out into real-life meetings but I've learned a lot about men, relationships, and myself. Perhaps if I'm still alone ten years from now I'll feel differently, but as of right now I'm still out there hoping. I know that I'm here, a real person who is kind, honest, and not too crazy (well, only in a fun way ), so I'm going to assume that on the other end of some computer somewhere is a kind, honest, crazy-in-a-fun-way guy that's right for me. 


Sometimes, like ATrueFA and Moonvine I feel jaded and pessimistic. But feeling like that is about a sure-fire way to make it NOT happen. You don't have to be cheerful all the time, heaven knows I'm not...but no one wants to court a bitter, distrustful person. You could have met the person that is right for you already, and they could have turned away rather than get involved with someone gloomy.



P.S. Am I the only one thinking that Moonvine and ATrueFA might be a match made in heaven?


----------



## moonvine (Jan 22, 2007)

Tina,

That is one beautiful ring. I don't think I have seen it before, had you posted pics of it in the past?


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

I actually met my husband online...

About two years ago, I was coming back from living in Georgia and I decided that I was going to try out one of those internet dating sites that you DIDNT have to pay for. It took about a month of meeting creepies and such before I met him. But when I did meet him he swept me off my feet. So much so that we were married within six months of meeting.. And Im still married to him. August 10th will be our two year anniversary. ^.^


----------



## abluesman (Jan 22, 2007)

Most of the "regulars" here at DIMs have heard my story before, so I'll give you the Reader's Digest version.

I was going through a divorce after 27 years of marriage. I wasn't really looking for another relationship, but I posted my profile on a couple of sites just looking to see what would happen. I was a frequent visitor to several music/musician sites and one day I had an email from someone on a Blues site I frequented. It began like this. "I know this is not a dating site, and I'm probably not your type anyway, but you sound like a really nice guy and I thought we could be friends and talk about music, especially the blues".

Christy and I were friends for 2 years. We lived about an hour apart. My band had a gig in a town halfway between us and I invited her and some friends to come as my guests. As soon as I saw her, I knew she was someone very special. We spent the next few weeks emailing and talking on the phone. We had a few "dates" and as I came to know her better, I knew she was the person I had searched for all my life. We moved in together 6 months after our first meeting and have been together ever since. On December 15, 2006 we were married, 6 years to the date we first met face to face.

She is the most caring, loving and fun individual I have ever had the good fortune to meet. Not only do we kiss and hug each, there is a part of our relationship that many people seem to have forgotten about. We LAUGH !! We find something to laugh about EACH AND EVERY DAY. I love her more and more everyday. She is my soul-mate. I am a very lucky person.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 22, 2007)

Bluesman, I'm a "regular" who never tires of hearing the sweet story of you and Christy. When you posted photos from your nuptuals I kept having problems getting the photos to load and planned to come back to the thread in another browser to offer my congratulations. I'm reminded just now that I may never have done that. So please consider them offered belatedly. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you so much Rainy. I can't wait to get home each day to see my Darlin'. I feel like a kid again. 

AIN'T LOVE GRAND???


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2007)

abluesman said:


> Thank you so much Rainy. I can't wait to get home each day to see my Darlin'. I feel like a kid again.
> 
> AIN'T LOVE GRAND???





You are so freakin cute - you always make me smile.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

moonvine said:


> Tina,
> 
> That is one beautiful ring. I don't think I have seen it before, had you posted pics of it in the past?



Thanks, Kelley!! I really love my ring very much, and find it unique, too, which is nice.  Those are the first pictures I've ever posted here. Was going to make a separate thread, but then felt self conscious about grandstanding and figured I'd put it here. 

I don't tire of reading your and Christy's story, Don. You two are a couple for the ages. :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Kelley!! I really love my ring very much, and find it unique, too, which is nice.  Those are the first pictures I've ever posted here. Was going to make a separate thread, but then felt self conscious about grandstanding and figured I'd put it here.


I always wanted an engagement ring thread (or... even something like a favorite jewelry thread), but I too felt funny about it when my ring was new, and now - well it's not new. But I'd still post in a ring thread if someone made one!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

I've not had much luck online. I once met a guy who pursued me for a year. I finally started to fall for him only he left out the part about not being single. Jerk. A high percentage of the online people I meet are married or involved guys looking for a secret lover. I've met a few nice ones but for one reason or another I just wasn't as into them as they were into me. I've upset and been upset by enough people that I'm inclining towards moonvine's mentality. I've updated my retirement strategy and I'm *this* close to getting a cat.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 23, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've upset and been upset by enough people that I'm inclining towards moonvine's mentality. I've updated my retirement strategy and I'm *this* clost to getting a cat.




Cats rule and I am on target to retire at 55. And I get 100% of the choice of where to live after retirement, too.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2007)

moonvine said:


> Cats rule and I am on target to retire at 55. And I get 100% of the choice of where to live after retirement, too.



I've got to do some traveling to different cities. I have no idea where I want to retire. NE is too expensive, cold and unfriendly for retired persons. I'm thinking someplace progressive, artsy and ecclectic....

(how's that for a hijack? )


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I always wanted an engagement ring thread (or... even something like a favorite jewelry thread), but I too felt funny about it when my ring was new, and now - well it's not new. But I'd still post in a ring thread if someone made one!



If you make one, I'll post in it. I took some new pictures today that may have actually worked out.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 23, 2007)

moonvine said:


> I, apparently, have none.



Don't give up, I love you. :batting:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 23, 2007)

About 3 yrs ago, I signed up on my first internet dating site. I met a man who was awesome in one important way but an otherwise jerk. That was over quickly. Lately, I have been getting to know a couple (3 acctually) men via the internet. It is a slow, exciting process. I used to think this way of meeting people was quit dorky. Now I see it as a necessary and convenient method of finding a mate. I'm not sure I'll ever re-marry and I do also enjoy living just me and my girls but I do plan on having fun and being treated well as I have the ability to treat the man I am with very well. 

For those who are now in love, you all have my blessings and congrats.

For those who have burned and given up, when you least expect it, expect it.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> P.S. Am I the only one thinking that Moonvine and ATrueFA might be a match made in heaven?



 HA  HA  HA


----------



## Canonista (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey, this is a "met online" thread, not a thread about old guys robbing cradles! 



Tina said:


>


----------



## Canonista (Jan 23, 2007)

Tomorrow morning I'm on my way to Ohio to meet a nice girl face to face who I met online. We've been talking every night for almost a month (up to seven hours at a time). It's a good thing I get free long distance calling!

I dated a girl from the internet once before. It didn't work out so well. I ran for my life from that one. I read somewhere online that she's been with someone more meant for her so I guess it all works out in the end. She's happy, I'm happy. Life is good.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I always wanted an engagement ring thread (or... even something like a favorite jewelry thread), but I too felt funny about it when my ring was new, and now - well it's not new. But I'd still post in a ring thread if someone made one!



I would too! I got two great ones this year, including one I had made for my 40th birthday. Love to talk jewelry!! *girlynerdygirl*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 23, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> ...but I do plan on having fun and being treated well as I have the ability to treat the man I am with very well.



Testify...that's how I feel too. Life's short! Love to share the deliciousness.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Hey, this is a "met online" thread, not a thread about old guys robbing cradles!



Hey, watch it!! Eric is actually my boy toy, being seven years younger than I.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Hey, watch it!! Eric is actually my boy toy, being seven years younger than I.




You're only as old as (the people) you feel.


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

And he feels damned good! 

I read your post to him tonight during our nightly phone conversation and it cracked him up. He's always saying that people will think he's dating his daughter or something and I tell him how silly he is.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 24, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You are so freakin cute - you always make me smile.




Thank you Sandie. I love to make people smile. That means I've made them forget, if only for a moment, the trials and tribulations of daily life.







Tina, Thank you too. I really do feel that my life has taken a sharp turn for the better these past few years. and the best thing is, it just keeps getting better.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Hey, watch it!! Eric is actually my boy toy, being seven years younger than I.


Yay for older broads!! Emple is six years younger than me... but he's the "adult" in the marriage lol.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't been lucky in love yet, mainly due to shrinking free time but I'm not going to give up hope anytime soon. I have met some nice people a long the way and hope I can continue to meet some cool friends.


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yay for older broads!! Emple is six years younger than me... but he's the "adult" in the marriage lol.



That's right, honey!  I'm not sure which of us is the adult and child in this relationship, Sammie. I think we go back and forth.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 24, 2007)

I met my boyfriend on-line, through a dating site. Not that I was in desperate need for a boyfriend back then when I was 17. My friend was chatting there so I tried it and got hooked talking about stuff with people I din't know  

On the 21st of january 2004 he sent me a rather boring message "wanna chat on MSN". Since I am a perfectionist and I answer all my messages (even the boring ones) I added him on MSN.

Our first conversation went like this.

Him: "Hey."
Me: "Bite me." 

I was just fooling around but he thought I meant it and was shocked (he is still shocked).

Now, 2 months later (after average of 6 hr chat via MSN/per day) we decided to meet. We wanted to be original so we went ice skating. I suck at ice skating! 

Needless to say I fell flat on my ass about 4 times and I don't have a clue how many times I almost fell. He, on the other hand, skated like he'd never done anything else in his life. Then all the people skating had to leave the area 'cuz the "polish-car" had to polish the ice but I didn't know that. I just thought they were closing so I went inside and took off my skates....then he comes and asks me what I was doing. "Umm, leaving?" He told me about that car and I ... hugely embarrassed ... put my skates back on.

(I noticed that day that he had a tiny double chin  )

He didn't quit on me though. Consequently came loads of cruising AND staying in the car outside my house not wanting to part. We stayed about 3 times until 6 o'clock in the morning just trying to kiss dare to kiss each other. But neither one had the guts.

The first kiss came on May the 1st; it was long and sensual and .... no, who am I kidding. I don't remember it 

But that doesn't matter for I have found one of the last gentlemen in Iceland, a man with similar interests, he's soft and I love him :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2007)

Very cute story, scarcity! I love that his initial IM to you was so lukewarm, but you gave him a chance anyway.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Very cute story, scarcity! I love that his initial IM to you was so lukewarm, but you gave him a chance anyway.



Yeah, it's a short story I found on the Internet.

Kiddin', it's mine, AAALLL MIIIINE *laughs histerically*

But anyways, thanks


----------



## Trisha (Jan 24, 2007)

Had more than my share of bad experiences, and many good ones too, with internet dating.

Fell hard for a guy in Ireland who promised me the moon...bought plane ticket...got email one month before I was to depart telling me he'd gotten someone else pregnant and we were effectively over...went to Ireland anyway...made him spend lots of money taking me all over...revenge is sweet.

Had a lovely afternoon talking to a fellow I met through Yahoo personals, then after I left his house, talked to him on messenger where he told me he'd be happy to 'help me lose'. I told him I was perfectly happy the way I am and didn't need him to help me do anything. He told me I was a bitch just like the rest of them. I told him he was a fucktard. 

I met my fiance via Yahoo Personals as well. We lived about an hour apart and had our first date one week after our initial contact, on Sweetest Day October 16, 2004. He brought me a dozen roses (awwww) and we had dinner, saw a movie, and had a nice time. I was resistant at first to a relationship because I'd been having a good time sowing my wild oats (I was a latecomer to that) but I soon realized that this guy has the biggest heart of anyone I've ever known and I'd be a damn fool to let him go. We got engaged on November 4, 2005 and will be getting hitched on October 13, 2007. 

View attachment us.JPG


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Trisha, I remember the day you posted the pier where your honey proposed! It made me so ecstatic for you both. You guys look so good together. 


I was a frequent poster at naafa, and started with small PM's back and forth with this guy. Over about a year, he told me he thought he had a thing for me and we started talking on the phone. I agreed to meet him, went to meet him, only to be stood up. 
I called him half way to our rendezvous to let him know I was going to be late, to which he told me that he was sick. Ummm, yeah right. 

I went home, somewhat disappointed, but assuring myself this guy had his first and last chance with me. It did turn out he was sick, something to the effect of a bleeding ulcer, and we agreed to meet later. 

Later came, under some highly stressful, scary stuff I was going through, and we've not been separated since. We'll be celebrating our 4 year wedding anniversary in March. 

It didn't dawn on me, until after we met and were married, that I had met my hubby without ever looking at a picture of him. He had seen pictures of me, but I went to see him, blind. The thing is however, when I pulled into the parking lot, my friend that was with me asked what vehicle he drove, (she forgot to ask him) I told her I didn't know. Yet, in the crowded parking lot, I was able to pick him out. 

I can not imagine life without him, nor do I want to. He's simply beautiful.


----------



## Tina (Jan 26, 2007)

Aliena, you and the Phat Man are such a perfect couple. 

And congrats, Trisha. Looks like there's going to be a number of weddings this year. Wonderful, moving pic of the two of you.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 26, 2007)

Wonderful stories so far. 

I first saw Erin online, on Match.com back in 2003. I had just graduated High School, started to really become confident in myself enough to meet people, so my first thought was Match.com. I had no job, I had no life, I stayed at home all day and played America's Army (yes, all day). So that was a big step for me.  Actually, I was reading Dimensions hear and there, as well. 
Anyway, so even in my first day of browsing (of course I checked the box 'Physical Appearance - Full Figured' or whatever description they had), and came across this absolutely beautiful woman. Her profile matched very well to what I would like to experience, but upon looking at her pictures and reading her profile, I felt a little under-leagued compared to her. I did not think she would even consider me. *shrugs*
So I moved on for a day or two, or a week or two, whichever it was. I then just found the "guts" one day to start talking to her, and I got her AOL Instant Messenger screen name through the Match.com e-mails, and we started just talking. To speed up time, she had left for some time to live elsewhere, and we were 'okay friends', as I like to put it. I missed her, naturally, while she was gone and wanted to talk, but we had not gotten that close. *shrugs* When she returned, I believe a month or two later, we really hit it off. It moved quite quickly, but I got her phone number, we started talking on the phone, I got a job, we started _really_ racking up the phone bill, and then we decided to meet. So, I drove 1.5 hours across Alligator Alley to see her for a weekend, and we made it Boyfriend/Girlfriend official that weekend.  Since then, we have been together for 3 years and 4 months, fallen in love for each other, gotten engaged, and now moved a step back, but we certainly love each other dearly. 

That's about the best way I can put it, in short. *shrugs*
So yes, I certainly did find love online, and I believe you can meet 'real' people, as well as 'fake' people on the internet. All depends on the person/people. 

:bow:

P.S. I love you, Erin.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 27, 2007)

Tina said:


> Three months after we marry here in CA, I will be moving to Montreal, Canada, and Eric and I can start our new life together, living in the same house (finally!!).
> 
> So, yet another Dimensions relationship success story!



Tina I am so Happy for you and Big!
The ring is so beautiful!
You Guys look great together!




candygodiva said:


> "Till There Was You"
> 
> Whenever I close my eyes, I feel you with me.
> You surround me with your love, filling me with desire.
> ...


I love your Poems...
Sounds like you have found the one.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 27, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> P.S. I love you, Erin.


I love You Too SweetPea!

Now I will tell my side...lol....

I have had plenty of on-line boyfriends.. Some I have met in person and some I have not.

I had had my Match.com profile for years...I checked it once in a while but I had really given up on finding anyone that I would like to date so... I stopped looking, went on with my life I had graduated and I was working full-time. When Justin emailed me and told me he was interested I checked out his profile and saw that he was 19 I was like oh boy not that I am that much older then him but I new how boys his age acted and I just brushed him off. Well not but a week later he tried again and this time I said what the heck why don't I just talk to him see what happens. I did and well we talked for a little bit then I had to move so I resigned from my job and I left I was only gone for like a week I think it didn't work out where I had moved so I moved back...Justin and I started talking more and hit it off.. We talked on the phone and online for like 3 months..Then Finally we decided we would met and like he said we decided that weekend the we would try it out and become a couple Sept. 28,2003. He would come over every Friday after work and would leave late Sunday night. I felt empty when he left and couldn't wait for the next weekend. It was hard but we always had a great time when we were together. 
Well I had moved in with a friend of mine on Oct 31,2003 and well that didn't last long and I knew I couldn't move home so Justin and I decided I would move in with him and his family, That was in Dec 2003. Soon after I had moved in we had to find our own place. I had not start to work yet couldn't find a job and well we were scared but we had to. So on Feb 14, 2004 we moved in to our apartment and still are living here in this crap little apartment that some day we will move out of...lol...Then on April 1 after Justin had gone back to work after lunch I had a knock at the door. I opened it just enough to see who was at the door I was still in my pjs, it ened up being a couple he said are you Erin blah I said yes I am. He said a Debbie blah snet me over to tell you that you need to call her right away.. I was like for what? He said your brother has died. I was said which one, I have three of them. He said his name and I said is this like a really sick joke , he said no Ma'am it is not. So I got dress and walked up to the phone make a long story short I called found out that My oldest brother had gotten into a car accident and died and that I need to go up to my moms as soon as possibly so I called Justin and this is when I started to ball. Told him Bryan died and he needed to come home right now, he asked me where I was and I told him and he told me to stay put he would be right there. I was so shocked. Well we went up to my moms and when we got back I was drepressed couldn't do anything without it reminding me of my brother. Well on April 7 2004 Justin came home from work with a dozen of Roses and a card. He got down on his knees and asked me to be his wife and I said yes... Well time went by and we decided it wasn't time for us to be married so we called it off and decided to just see where it goes and that is where we are today. I know he is my soul mate because of everything we went through right off the bat in our relationship much more to tell there but just don't want to type it all out. I love him very much and I know in my heart that he is the man I want to spend the rest of my life with and in my heart I hope he will ask me again to be his wife. 
We are going on 4 years now, Sept 28th of this year will be 4 years... I still can't beleive we have been together that long.  This is my longest relationship.

So there is hope out there for people who are looking...Just stop looking and love will find you!
It found me! Tall handsome man!

Wonderful Stories everyone!
May everyone who doesn't have there "The One" find them and for the ones that do Cherish them forever!

*I love you so much, Justin!:kiss2::wubu:*


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2007)

Awww, Erin, you and Justin are just the cutest couple. 

Thanks so much for your kind words, too!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Awww, Erin, you and Justin are just the cutest couple.
> Thanks so much for your kind words, too!



We try so hard....lol... He is My Lovey!

Your Very Welcome!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 28, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I have wanted to post this for a while but waited until closer to V-day to do it. I love a good romantical story. (Yes, I intended to spell it that way-"Flavor Flav")
> 
> I want to hear about anyone who is now in a relationship with someone they met via the wonderful internet. I want details. How you met, how long til you fell in love, blah blah blah. Yep. If your relationship was horrible, tell about that, too. I know of three people here who are currently all head over heels due to the internet. Please do share. Gracias.



TheSadeianLinguist and I met right here on Dimensions about 11 months ago. Now we live together and are very happy.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 28, 2007)

Sh**, you want the bad stories, too? This is gonna take a while....

Seriously, though, I first started talking online back in 1994 on AOL. Hey, it was a cold winter and I had no social life by the time I'd get home from class at 9 pm only to have to leave again early in the morning. I had been seeing someone but it was obviously not going to work out and he was starting to meet women other than me, too. I went out on way more first dates in a few short months than I'd had in my whole dating life up to that point. [Apparently, I was considered "just one of the guys" and not dating material by most.] I still talk to some of these guys now on occasion, if they happen to pop online. No hard feelings, just didn't work out.

I met one guy August 1995 on one of the newsgroups. He posted that he was new to the area and were there any BBW groups in the area. I offered, being the kind soul that I was, to drive him to the next event as he was concerned about getting lost. We dated for nearly 4 years, had a devastating breakup, and didn't speak for a long time. 

I didn't want to date at all after that, but I figured I had to get back out there. I tried the online personals thing with a reputable site, but it seemed most men couldn't grasp the fact that they weren't an exception to my rule of "no married men". I did meet a man in early 2000 online. We met in person in August 2000, and had a long-distance relationship for a couple years. But then I gave him an ultimatum about honoring his commitments to me....

As a result of this, I decided to go into Dim Chat. I wasn't looking for a man. I was actually trying to deal with the one I already had who I knew was destined for someone other than me. I just wanted some support like I'd enjoyed from my NAAFA chapter in college. The first day I was there, I met this jerk, Teflon Billy. He made fun of my chat name and was just generally obnoxious. After a few days of his attitude, I PMed him with, "Why do you hate me so much?"

And here we sit today. He's on his computer a few feet from me playing his game as I type this. We got married in July 2004. I don't know as people who know us would call us the most romantic couple, but we're committed [or should be?] and we're a team. I get to see a side of him that most don't when they just watch his schtick in chat.

I think online dating happened to "work" for me [it doesn't for everyone], but in more ways than simply finding a husband. I happened to meet a couple people who I know will be in my life until the day I die and some who were just good life lessons. My only regret about the jerks is taking them too seriously for too long.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 29, 2007)

I found lust if that counts.

A little over a year ago, I had a not so pleasant break up. Figured that I was the man I thought I was, and gonna find me another one even better. I had just moved back to Mi. and decided to try some of the "adult" dating sites. I was not looking for love. Just some temporary company. 

I went out on a couple of dates, had some interesting sex, and discovered that these ladies were looking for a husband. "Whoa baby! You don't even know where I live yet." So I left it alone for a while. Decided that maybe I do need a serious relationship. Joined a plus size dating site. Met one lovely(OMG) lady that was really intelligent, and even lived in my town. We talked for a while, but she decided that because of her weight, she needed a tall man. And that, she wanted to have an interracial relationship. She had nothing in common with other Blacks. "Uh, okay.".
The rest I met just wanted sex. "Uh, okay.". So, right now I aint worried about it. Just getting myself to where I want to be, and trying get Paw Paw Kennels, to where it needs to be.

Peace,
2P.


----------

